# sdhci hang



## cjyar (Mar 27, 2012)

Using 9.0-RELEASE on i386, I'm unable to get my built-in SD card reader to work. Here's the device from *pciconf -lv*:

```
none0@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x080501 card-0x81198086 chip-0x811c8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) SDIO Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
```
(there are two more which are identical except for PCI address and chip number)

I boot with a card in the reader, then *kldload* mmc, mmcsd, and sdhci; and the kernel prints this:


```
sdhci0: <Generic SD HCI> mem 0xd0014400-0xd00144ff irq 22 at device 30.0 on pci0
sdhci0: 1 slot(s) allocated
sdhci1: <Generic SD HCI> mem 0xd0014800-0xd00148ff irq 20 at device 30.1 on pci0
sdhci1: 1 slot(s) allocated
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci1
```

...and hangs. Keyboard still works, but I never get my prompt back.

If I instead load those three modules from the loader, it prints sdhci0, sdhci1, and sdhci2, plus mmc0; but it never appears to load init.

Is this device known to not work? Is it known to work with some tweaking? I wasn't able to find anything promising with a quick search.


----------

